# Furry Roleplaying Discord Server



## CaptainAwoo (Sep 12, 2018)

The link that will be shown below is a link to a discord server meant for roleplaying. The server is open to any type of person (Furries, anime, etc) but the server is mainly populated by furries. The server has 300+ members and is steadily growing, and considering that a lot of people enjoy roleplaying, I'd thought I could post the link to the server on here. If you do join, please state that you're from this site so I know if me posting this works. Also, I've looked over the rules here and I'm assuming that I can post this link here. If I cannot, I'll delete this post.

Permanent link
Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Universe (Sep 12, 2018)

Yay


----------

